# what's your favorite animal at the zoo?



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

the title says it all whats up guys?


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Rhinos for sure. the black ones


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

i like the bears... LOL


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

Lions and Tigers, oh my!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

tonios said:


> Lions and Tigers, oh my!


what ludacris song was that? LMAO


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Hands down it's the Chimps for me


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> what ludacris song was that? LMAO


Nah!!!!! My wife had to remind me too where I got that from, "the Wizard of OZ".....lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

tonios said:


> Nah!!!!! My wife had to remind me too where I got that from, "the Wizard of OZ".....lol


lol... i never liked that movie so i thought it might have come from that but i was in denial LOL


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> i like the bears... LOL


Grizzly's are my favorite animal.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> Grizzly's are my favorite animal.


Well I liked em at one of the local zoo's here because they feed them capn crunch as treats... They have em trained like dogs (sit, lay down) they even did shake (in my mind i was like youre a freakin idiot look at those claws!!!)


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

The big cats mostly but I love giraffe's the best.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

rosesandthorns said:


> The big cats mostly but I love giraffe's the best.


wooooooo the grazers!!!!


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

I am crossed between the tigers and the wolves...
I think I am leaning more towards wolves
though I love how powerful looking tigers are lol


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

at the bronx zoo my fave animal to visit is the gaboon viper,and cobra, and crocs...for mamals the gorillas and okapis


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

I like the Poo flingin Monkeys HA ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Tigers for sure! I like all the big cats but the tigers are my favorite.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Tigers, definately the tigers.


----------



## GodBlessPitbulls (Aug 23, 2009)

All the big Cats


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Sadie's Dad said:


> I like the Poo flingin Monkeys HA ha ha ha ha ha


I like the "self cleaning" monkeys myself


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

wolf and dogs were always my "favorite animals" and since dogs aren't at zoos, i always love the wolves 

our zoo didn't have wolves for a long time, when they finally got them i was SO excited! 
the ones at our zoo are kinda scrawny, but i still love em


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I like the gorillas because I can relate to them.


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm kinda scared of birds but for some reason I love Penguins I think its because they can't fly lol.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

redog said:


> I like the "self cleaning" monkeys myself


WOW you have White rep now LOL


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

yeah it broke and now Im impotent hehe!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Zoo make me sad. It is a reminder of how man has destoyed the earth and the animals real homes. I hate the zoo.......most of the time I hate humans too.


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

we have an awesome zoo in Memphis. It has won best zoo in the country several years running and we go about 4-5 times a year. 

That being said, I love (in no particular order)
polar bears
black bears
red pandas
white rhinos
chinese alligator
the entire herp exhibit
komodo dragons
bats
meercats
cheetahs
jaguars

well, ok, I am just a fan of all but the primates! Which sort of makes sense since I don't like most humans, either! LOL


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> Zoo make me sad. It is a reminder of how man has destoyed the earth and the animals real homes. I hate the zoo.......most of the time I hate humans too.


.............................


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Lemurs are pretty cool.....and penguins


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

thanks for all the replies guys... hahaha just wanted to have a little fun!!


----------



## South_Stockton (Sep 21, 2009)

Elephants for me.
theres an elephant on youtube that paints other elephants. amazing


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

At my hometown Zoo my favorite is the Polar Bears. They have a really neat habitat for them and you can see them swimming under water.

The best Zoo animal ever is the Giant Panda. But I am a panda lover to the extreme.


----------

